# Dreadknight Armament - Post FAQ



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

So before the FAQ the popular choices were a combination of sword, heavy incinerator, and personal teleporter. Now that the FAQ has come out and deemed the doomfist is strength 6, how does this affect the load out of the dreadknight? The other two guns are of course still sub-par, but what about the hammer? For 10 points you shoot up to strength 10, get to strike at base initiative, and get the benefits of the thunder hammer secondary effect only with the loss of one attack. What do you all think? Is it now a worthy addition to the arsenal, capable of competing with the sword?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think the sword is still far too good to pass up. Re-rolling misses, failed to wound rolls _and_ failed *armor penetration* rolls is just far too big a deal to pass up on. With a sword, you're basically hitting and wounding with all your Attacks against most targets and against vehicles any hit is basically a guaranteed penetrating hit. Sure, S10 is good, but since the Dreadknight is equipped with force weapons you don't usually need the Strength to instant kill stuff.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I would always take the Heavy Incinerator as a gun. It's the cheapest, you can't miss and it's great at taking out those annoying units in cover.

If I was running two Dreadknights I'd probably take one with a hammer and the other with the sword for looks more than anything. Just running one it would depend on how many points I can invest. The weapon choice would be low priority for me, so sword if I've got the points, but the strength 10 hammer is nice compromise for 10 points.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I still think the Personal Teleporter is worth it if your not wanting to give it a gun. They are still quite tough and fast without the Scout Shunt, and can shunt last turn to snag objectives and the like.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried running a Dreadknight without a Personal Teleporter? Reason I ask is because it's _really_ cheap without one, but doesn't seem like it would do a whole lot when a Psyfleman Dreadnought is still a little cheaper and has such killing power.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there, Rifleman Dread comes in at 135 points, a Great Sword and a Heavy Psycannon is 195 points. You lose range and firepower over the Dread and you're a slow moving MC, I don't think you're going to get 200pts worth of use out of it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head there, Rifleman Dread comes in at 135 points, a Great Sword and a Heavy Psycannon is 195 points. You lose range and firepower over the Dread and you're a slow moving MC, I don't think you're going to get 200pts worth of use out of it.


What about like... taking three of them with no upgrades and throwing them at the enemy? I think it would suck and fail, but I'm trying to make these things useful, damnit.

One could always take their Psyflemen in the Elite slots so as not to completely ruin all chance of winning games...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah that would be like telling an Eldar player Wraithlords suck, take more of them to make them better. 

T6 with a 2+/5++ is fairly resilient but I'm not sure how to make them better than dreads in anyway without a Teleporter. Dreads give you reenforced Aegis as well.

Hmm thinking about it, you could take 3 Vanilla Dread Knights, Teleport Homers, Psychic Communion to do a late game Deep Strike of all your Dreadknights onto your opponents backfield or objective.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> Nah that would be like telling an Eldar player Wraithlords suck, take more of them to make them better.
> 
> T6 with a 2+/5++ is fairly resilient but I'm not sure how to make them better than dreads in anyway without a Teleporter. Dreads give you reenforced Aegis as well.
> 
> Hmm thinking about it, you could take 3 Vanilla Dread Knights, Teleport Homers, Psychic Communion to do a late game Deep Strike of all your Dreadknights onto your opponents backfield or objective.


That's true, but that's around 600 points of models staying off the table until the late game which would probably leave the rest of the army very vulnerable. You'd also be very vulnerable to anti-psychic gear (since people may want to shut down your Psychic Communion attempts), not to mention bad dice (passing reserve rolls despite a -2 modifier can still happen and would be bad, bad news).


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Grand Strategy to make them Scoring and have them blunder onto objectives with a Heavy Incinerator and a Sword?


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> One could always take their Psyflemen in the Elite slots so as not to completely ruin all chance of winning games...


I think this raises the most pertinent question- what type of army would actually benefit from a dreadknight*? What do they do that another choice from the dex can't do better? I'm at a bit of a loss there, especially considering the opportunity cost of psyblammo dreads.

That said, if I had to run them (stompy robots are cool!) I'd probably go with walking, incinerator and sword, in an army with a Grand Master. The incinerator gives you something that is hard to recreate in the dex and the sword turns them into a proper cc threat. DSing is always an option with the GMs abilities.


*Nobody say Tyranids- the baby fex is already crying


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Katie Drake said:


> Has anyone ever tried running a Dreadknight without a Personal Teleporter? Reason I ask is because it's _really_ cheap without one, but doesn't seem like it would do a whole lot when a Psyfleman Dreadnought is still a little cheaper and has such killing power.


My current list I'm experimenting with has 2 Dreadknights without teleporters. I've only had 3 friendly games so far, but they've proven very effective. One with hammer and heavy incinerator, the other with greatsword and heavy incinerator.

Use them together, don't split them up. With the heavy incinerators never missing and ignoring cover that's a pretty descent damage per turn. By simply having 2 they become alot harder to get rid of. Greater than the sum of their parts and all that. I think just one on it's own would get pwned too quickly.


----------

